# Club Calandar 2012



## Warnie32 (18/2/12)

2012 got off the a great start with the first meeting of the year held 17th Feb as Des' place in Lara.

13 home brewers rocked up to share brews, recipes, brewing tips and experiences. The beers were all great and the craic flowed long into the night.

Des' spit roasted pork over the fire pit was a highlight. Thanks for hosting a great night.

Next meeting will be on the 30th March in Belmont where the competition for the coveted Corio Bay Brewer of the Year will start in earnest. Will anyone be up to challenge James for his 2011 title?

The Corio Bay Brewers meet generally on the last Friday of the month at various locations around Greater Geelong and Bellarine Peninsular. We welcome any one interested in home brewing to join our happy band of brewers, just send a message for further information. 

View attachment Calandar_2012.pdf


----------



## Tangles (19/2/12)

Brewed my entry for the first comp today. Will be interested to how it matches up to those of the guru(he knows who he is). Any way that we can get some pics up here of the last meeting?


----------



## Warnie32 (20/2/12)

Rough as guts brewing said:


> Brewed my entry for the first comp today. Will be interested to how it matches up to those of the guru(he knows who he is). Any way that we can get some pics up here of the last meeting?




Did anybody take any?


----------



## Tangles (21/2/12)

FirkinGoodBeer said:


> Did anybody take any?


Thought that "he who knows who is" had his phone thingy out, it was late in the night though so it may have been firewood. There are however some great camp pics that could go on.


----------



## Warnie32 (22/2/12)

Rough as guts brewing said:


> Thought that "he who knows who is" had his phone thingy out, it was late in the night though so it may have been firewood. There are however some great camp pics that could go on.



Hmmmm, I don't remember much about beer camp after dinner, anything incriminating?


----------



## 1974Alby (3/4/12)

Ive got some silver spandex pics on my phone from last Friday!!!..will have to work out how to post them here...Mr Tyreman should rename himself to Mr Lycra man!!


----------



## Warnie32 (3/4/12)

Albainian said:


> Ive got some silver spandex pics on my phone from last Friday!!!..will have to work out how to post them here...Mr Tyreman should rename himself to Mr Lycra man!!




I must have missed something or was that after I left?


----------



## Tangles (17/4/12)

The Tyreman in a shiny silver ball hugging outfit was a sight to behold. It would be great if you could get the pics up Al.


----------

